# Mileage Question



## Versatil (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey,

wuz up everyone, here another Sentra B13 Chassis fan, I a have a 91' now and have had 4 of them, 1st a 92, a 94, a 93 and now the 91, and i gotta say theses cars are awsome. Anyways i'am new here and i dont have the knowledge as deep as i see alot have in here about this type of car, and my question is around what mileage does the car becomes bad? i hope ya' know what i mean 

right now is at 160,****, should i b worried or not? 
thx


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

Versatil said:


> Hey,
> 
> wuz up everyone, here another Sentra B13 Chassis fan, I a have a 91' now and have had 4 of them, 1st a 92, a 94, a 93 and now the 91, and i gotta say theses cars are awsome. Anyways i'am new here and i dont have the knowledge as deep as i see alot have in here about this type of car, and my question is around what mileage does the car becomes bad? i hope ya' know what i mean
> 
> ...


the cars run well into the 200k miles.

the nice thing about nissans, they don't rust. a major thing we have over hondas and yotas. the bodies last forever, so what do you do when the engine kicks the bucket (which also lasts well over 200k)? 

you rebuild it or get a new one.

it wouldn't hurt you to go grab an engine out of a junk yard and rebuild it, replacing all the internals with fresh ones. drop that in and i'd warrant the car could run to 350K.


----------



## Versatil (Feb 16, 2009)

Ok thx, so what i think ur saying is that if the engine ever goes bad just replace what ever went bad and it will go further? sorry if i sound dome up in here. lol


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

sonicgundam said:


> the nice thing about nissans, they don't rust. a major thing we have over hondas and yotas. the bodies last forever,


You probably don't work in a Nissan dealership, especially here in Chicago! These older Nissans do rust badly. The engine needs to be pulled out and put into another less rusty or rust-free body...


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

metro273 said:


> You probably don't work in a Nissan dealership, especially here in Chicago! These older Nissans do rust badly. The engine needs to be pulled out and put into another less rusty or rust-free body...


no, everything rusts to shit in the east lol. you guys use WAYY too much salt on your roads in the winter. that much salts corrodes bodies very prematurely. we strictly use sand on our roads.


----------



## Versatil (Feb 16, 2009)

lol battles of corrution aka rust jaja, well i think anywere were heat n humidity messes up any tyoe of car. i hop ya like my car lol i just tinted the windows today looks nice , my next plan is to drop the car so it wont look so high or get sum 15" rims and some nice skinny tires ya think it will automatically drop some??? lol


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

i had a 1991 with about 170kmi and my 94 has about 130kmi, the 91 ran better than this one does, i took the motor out of the 91 cause the body rusted away and she is awaiting for the 94 to shit the bed so the 91 motor can go it 

my 94 has a 91 clutch and tranny right now

love my sentra!

also we have a NX2000 and i just bought my newest project, 95 240sx


----------



## Sentra E (Oct 16, 2007)

As long as you maintain the car properly, it will run well over 300k. I've seen them in the junkyards down here in the South with over 530,000 miles.

My '92 Sentra E is sitting at 294,000 right now. I did just put a 30k original mile engine and 5 speed trans in it, though. The original engine still purred like a kitten, but the main seal leaked badly, timing chain was rattling, clutch was going out, and the original 4 speed manual trans grinded going into 3rd when it was cold out. The car had not been well maintained before I bought it. Now that I have everything mechanically in excellent shape, I fully expect this car to go 500k+ with proper maintenance.


----------



## 92B13 (May 25, 2008)

My first 92 Sentra XE had 178k on it and when I bought it, It overheated very badly, It was fine when I test drove it, But after I bought it and took it home it started overheating badly. My second and current 93 Sentra XE has the same amount of miles and purrs like a kitten. It's all in how well the car was treated before you got it, If the car was maintaned properly, you could go to 250k without any major problems. I plan on getting a JDM SR20DE to get swapped in my car in a few months, Not because the current engine runs like crap, But because I want just a little more power and the option to Turbo it later down the road.


----------



## Versatil (Feb 16, 2009)

hey thx to everyone stopping by and showing a lil love i hope u all like the car here are some more updated pics and with the back of the car more cleared up from all the stickers.


----------



## slo94b13 (Aug 5, 2007)

so much love for the sentras! but damn man take that crap off the trunk ! lol


----------



## slo94b13 (Aug 5, 2007)

oh yea my sentra has 276,000 and still cranks on the fisrt try ! burns a lil oil but i drive it hard and i must say i love it


----------



## Versatil (Feb 16, 2009)

slo94b13 said:


> so much love for the sentras! but damn man take that crap off the trunk ! lol


hey i bough the car like that, it aint my fault that granny rack is there jajaja


----------



## slo94b13 (Aug 5, 2007)

you can drop it the cheap way (ebay) with some cheap coilovers just buy new struts.. it will ride awsome thats whati have and its real low... by the way keep the white dont go black i did it and i so regret it


----------



## fofgrel (Feb 12, 2006)

*over 200k*

Mine had well over 200k on it with no signs of trouble before I drove it into a flood. Body is still in great shape, I plan to rebuild the motor.


----------



## Versatil (Feb 16, 2009)

thx for the advice guys here is a small update i took off the granny rack lol:

i just gotta wax off those metal stains it left.


----------



## SilverSentra99 (Oct 23, 2002)

hey yall i just bought my first b13 with 188k miles and it drives better now than my b14 did with 77k miles. b13's are the shit. and the place i got it from did 3300 dollars worth of repair to it before i bought it. i bought it from a auto repair shop for imports. and paid 2000 out the door with title and taxes. 1994 Sentra Special edition with full ser interior ( they come that way) and its clean as hell. no dents or rust or anything wrong with the interior. beautiful car. it peals out in 1st and chirps in second all day. compression test was ran 1st cyl 160 2nd cyl170 3rd cyl 160 4th cyl 170 . sound good?


----------

